# Battlefield 3 Wo ist der Multiplayer????



## Canny (2. November 2011)

Hallo

Hab mir letztens Battlefield 3 gekauft, über Origin runtergeladen, aktiviert usw.. Nach anfänglichen startschwierigkeiten das spiel zu starten, ist es mir dann schlussendlich gelungen das game zu starten. Im Hauptmenü als ersten aufgefallen, ist mir , das es keinen Multiplayerbutton gibt. Nur Kampagne, Credits, Optionen und sowas. Hab gedacht, ok spielst du erst mal den singleplayer und schaust dann mal. Gesagt getan. Hab gestern den SP durchgespielt und nun ? Nichts passiert. Wie kommt man nun in den kack Multiplayer.
Gott... ich hasse jetzt schon diesen verdammten Origin Bulls*** !

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2011)

Du musst den Modus über Origin starten, dann öffnet sich Dein Interntbrowser, welcher wiederum als Liste für Server usw. dient und über den Du dann joinen kannst. Hier siehst Du auf dem 2. Bild, wie das in der Beta aussah - keine Ahnung, wie das bei der Vollversion ist: Battlefield 3: Screenshots und Benchmarks der Beta-Version: Mittelklasse-PC für 550 Euro reicht aus

Hat btw nicht direkt unbedingt was mit Origin zu tun, denn bei einigen Spielen startet man den MPlayerPart separat


----------

